# Just a quick hello!



## Taratron (Sep 9, 2004)

Not new to fishkeeping, but aquascaping and the like! It's taking me a full year to realize that my fish are very happy with floating hornwort and java fern and hordes of duckweed. Whenever I actively try to aquascape any of my tanks, the fish are sure to let me now they disapprove...usually by sending every plant back to floating status!

Great to find a site for all my plant questions as well! Looks like a place to stick around.....


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Welcome to APC! Glad to have you hear.


----------

